# Trifexis - Anyone Give it to Their Fluffs?



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has or is using Trifexis? It's a combo pill of Comfortis and Interceptor. 

The girls got fleas from a visit to the groomer (he had brought in a dog who was infested the day of their "last" visit!) So, I stopped at the vet the next day to get a Capstar for each one and their hw meds. The lady talked me into trying Trifexis. I should have said no as my dogs hardly ever have fleas, but I bought it. 

That evening I gave their girls their dinner and then the Trifexis. Within about two hours I noticed that Annie was acting kind of weird. She would take a few steps and then plop down in this weird position. I went to her and she looked like a space cadet - conscious, but sort of out of it. Then she started to vomit - it shook her whole little body. I called the vet to find out if I should bring her in and then she vomited worse than before so I told them I was on my way.

The ride is a good 45 minutes and it was a night on a dark highway so it was a bit of a ride. By the time we got there she had stopped vomiting and had perked up a bit. 

They observed her for a while, gave her something for nausea and we left. She was fine after that. Sophie and Ruby had no ill effects at all from it. 

I was stupid to give it to Annie with her history of adverse reactions. She had that dental vaccine once and spent the night in the hospital. The only vaccine she actually gets is rabies. I thought I was okay with this because she has had Comfortis and Interceptor in the past and was okay - although never at the same time.

I hate to give her the Heartguard because of all of the Ivermectin she took as a puppy because of the demodex, but now I'm afraid to give her the Interceptor.  What's a fluff mum to do???

Anyway, just wanted to share Annie's experience and see if anyone had anything to share. 

Linda


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its unlikely to be the interceptor portion that caused her reaction. It is much more likely to be the spinosid.


----------



## LoveMyFurbabies! (May 28, 2011)

My new vet prescribed Trifexis this spring for my 7 year old Malt. I was advised to give it to him with food because it could cause an upset stomach. Upset stomach was an understatement. He was really sick within an hour or two of taking it, and he was lethargic the rest of the evening. One dose was enough for this Malt-Mom. He's never had any problems with Heartguard or Frontline, so going back to our 'tried and true' was preferable to the convenience of a one-dose product that could cause that kind of reaction.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

jmm said:


> Its unlikely to be the interceptor portion that caused her reaction. It is much more likely to be the spinosid.


Thanks, Jackie. 

Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

LoveMyFurbabies! said:


> My new vet prescribed Trifexis this spring for my 7 year old Malt. I was advised to give it to him with food because it could cause an upset stomach. Upset stomach was an understatement. He was really sick within an hour or two of taking it, and he was lethargic the rest of the evening. One dose was enough for this Malt-Mom. He's never had any problems with Heartguard or Frontline, so going back to our 'tried and true' was preferable to the convenience of a one-dose product that could cause that kind of reaction.


Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm sorry your fluff went through this, also. Other than the demodex, I've never seen Annie or any of my fluffs this sick. I felt so bad. 

Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They are all due the hw meds, but I'm really torn between giving Annie the Heartguard or the Interceptor.

Linda


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

Lilly was prescribed the trifexis when we took her to her first visit the day after we got her(March) and she hasn't had a problem with it. I always make sure she eats food with it and then give her the rest of her dinner so she doesn't get an upset tummy. After hearing what happened with your poor baby I'll make sure to watch her more closely after she gets her next dose just to be on the safe side. I hope you find something that works!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So sorry that Annie had the adverse reaction. Poor baby. Poor Mommy. These medications and worrying about them is enough to make us insane. I would opt for the Interceptor. 

What I would do Linda is get in touch with the Doctor/Vet at Trifexis and let them document what happened to your baby girl. 

I wonder what the 3rd ingredient is {tri}? Something for the stomach? 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoo


----------

